# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > سوال: programming language hacking

## bug dev

چه زبان برنامه نویسی واسه هک سرور و دیتابیس خوب است. لطفا راهنمایی کنین.

----------


## javidnia

> چه زبان برنامه نویسی واسه هک سرور و دیتابیس خوب است. لطفا راهنمایی کنین.


اگر توی نت هم جستجو کنید
اکثر هکر ها از نرم افزار برای هک سرور استفاده می کنند
و اکثر این نرم افزار های هک هم با پایتون نوشته شده
برای دیتابیس هم حداقل باید T-SQL بلد باشید

----------


## Gerdab

پایتون ، C++‎ ، اسمبلی ، T-sql  و البته مهندسی اجتماعی  :چشمک:

----------

